# yay we moved to masters jumpers



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Jackpot ran her first masters jumpers this weekend and qualified :shocked:we still have some work to do on straight lines out of the chute but we start classes this week so hopefully can work out some of the kinks jaackpot masters jumpers - YouTube thanks for watching.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Great video & grats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and it was a beautiful run!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

She's really having fun, the way she "jumps" into the tunnel... 
Really nice!


----------

